#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Which are the new trends in CMS for 2019?

## Bhavya

As internet CMS also around us for a long time. CMS helps the user to create and publish web content without the use of HTML and CSS. Now CMS platforms offer personalized experience as well. Can you guys tell me which are the new trends in CMS for 2019?

----------

